# Pinto World Show



## PaintsTheWorld (Apr 24, 2009)

Hello 

Is anyone from the horseforum going to Pinto Worlds this year?? Lets see the horses you will be showing


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

*Sigh* I am showing Tess in the pinto world show in my mind. If only wished came true.


----------



## PaintsTheWorld (Apr 24, 2009)

Aww  Well maybe someday 



PintoTess said:


> *Sigh* I am showing Tess in the pinto world show in my mind. If only wished came true.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I personally wont be showing but i work for a trainer who will be. Mark Smith and his daughter Brandy (number 1 in the world in 2010 for pinto). They own Zips Sacred Slipper (most winningest pinto horse ever). But Brandy wont be showing her this year, she is taking her 3 year old Charlie. Im also friends with Jillian Porter who was number 3 in the world for pinto.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

My mother and I will have a few show jackets being wore down there this year


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm not going this year but if money looks right I might be taking Legacy next year.


----------



## pinkswagger26 (Jul 15, 2011)

Drafts forever, 
I am in Love with your horse, Legacy is Beautiful! I looked at the pics on your page and Ihave to say you are so lucky!!


----------

